# HF 4x6 mods finale



## C-Bag (Jan 15, 2021)

The next mod was one I’d been thinking on for quite a while. Lots of times I’m doing small pieces and need the blade adjusted close to measure. The 4x6 doesn’t really come with anything so i copied a piece my FIL had on his which was basically a rod into a piece of pipe with a wing screw. Easier and cheaper than hydraulic or pneumatic but no lift stop where I could just lift if after the cut and it would automatically stop where I needed it for the next cut.

I had an idea for something and made this first prototype. It worked good but didn’t have enough range. Great for thin pieces. But not right. I ran into another of my favorite thing now a 3drawer file cab for $25. It was a 30” deep model, perfect. Now I had enough height and clearance to make the lift stop long enough to cover all I might run into. I used a photography light stand I’d gotten out of a thrift store as the donor. I’ve not done any huge projects but the couple of times I’ve used it having it up on a stable platform, all my scraps right at hand and the improved lift stop my bandsaw workstation has finally come to fruition.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 15, 2021)

Putting it on a filing cabinet is brilliant!


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks, I’ve got one under my drill press, my welder/plasma, tool grinder and saw now. Have to post a group shot


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 15, 2021)

really nice job!


----------



## mickri (Jan 16, 2021)

C-Bag turned me onto these 3 drawer rolling file cabinets a while ago.  I picked up 6 of them at an auction for under $10 each.  They work great for stands.


----------



## AGCB97 (Jan 16, 2021)

A man after my own heart, turning junk to useful.
Aaron


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 16, 2021)

AGCB97 said:


> A man after my own heart, turning junk to useful.
> Aaron


It’s a very fine line between hoarding and repurposing. Often it takes a while before I get to the vision so junk is what I don’t have a vision for how to repurpose. I feel like I’ve gotten much better about not bringing junk home as I‘m not so good about getting rid of it. So here’s a group shot. There is one more I’d like to do and that’s under my Atlas shaper.


----------

